# I feel dead inside



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have posted previously here. And most of my issues with my husband have been without concrete proof of an affair. but on firday i caught him with the third and final ****. she was also from work. I read the text msgs and was dying as i read them. My body was shaking, i couldnt breath, and i felt pure pain. I confronted my husband and asked him who that was. He said he didnt know and to call the number, so i did. and she picked up saying "hi babe". i almost died. she told me it was L**** from work and they were just friends. He said i was crazy. I left. I cried, I screamed and called my mom. i went back hom eand he kept on telling me that i was crazy he never did anything blah blah blah. just told him to leave me alone. 

I found her husband thru facebook and told him. My husband was furious and finally left. Hes out of my house. I am moving out. My mom bought a condo and i am lucky that all i need is a part time job. and i can go back to school. but im so hurt. i feel dead. i cry and cry and cry and cry. my body hurts my eyes hurt. i hate him. he left. hes out. but im hurting. when will the pain go away?


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't understand why the spouse says "you're crazy" when they have been damn caught caught caught! Crazy


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry you are going through this.

What did the texts say ? 

When someone is guilty, they WILL say you are crazy. You're not crazy. You've been betrayed.

I don't knwo when the pain will go away. One day at a time.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like he is in denial and does not want to admit he did wrong. Very sad!
You did the right thing by moving on. Doesn't seem like you can trust him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sorry and i'm so glad you found her hudband and let him know. You may be in pain now but staying with someone that will lie and make you think it is just in your head is someone you can not trust. He gets mad and leaves when the husband finds out....... you're better off.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the texts went on over span of a few days. Im sorry but i got dizzy and as i was reading it i knew it was bad but i cant recollect anything more than them sending eachoterh kisses. telling eachother they missed eachother and that he was going to go see her at school. etc. 

at thispoint i know its the best thing for my children and i to move on. Im lucky and grateful to the lord that i have my mother to help me. She gave up alot to help me move on. but now this will be the biggest test. I have to stay here for another month while we wait for the closing on the condo. 

he hasnt called me or text me or anything. All he did was try to make me feel bad for contacting her husband. He says that they told him they were going to call the cops on us for harrasment. i told him all he needed was a supeana from court to get a copy of all his texts back and forth and he could prove he wasnt harrassing her but just having an affair. he stayed quiet and didnt say anything else. funny how hed rather get introuble and let that ***** throw him under the bus and im still giving him advice about how to avoid the problems he puts himself in. Hed rather have trouble than just bring his afffair to light and make her look like the dumb **** she is. 

I sorry for the anger. Im just so mad at myself for letting myself stay in this marriage. For believing an ******* i should have never trusted. Fpr being so faithful to a man who didnt understand the point of marriage an a family. what a piece of turd. and whats more, my soul is in pain.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry you are here. if you allow us, we will share with you some of our experience and help you with some of the enormous pain you are in.

Follow the advice you see, and you will recover.

Many of us have experienced it and be sure that although the pain is so great now, it fades as you move forward with your life. They say time heals all wounds, but I am not sure that is true. 

It is the actions you take that heal the wounds. The care that you take of yourself and your children.


Much of the advice you see here will seem strange and counter-intuitive. It is designed to protect you and help you heal. 
Your happiness is no longer dependent on your husband and you working together towards a shared goal. 

This is scary. You have lost a future, your family as you knew it, and importantly the sense of "us" you worked so hard to develop. 

You have been betrayed. Allow your self to grieve.

Cry, scream, cry, scream, collapse on the floor because every fibre of your being crying out for someone to end the pain. 

For now. Eat.
For now: Protect your self.

As you think over the next few days...

Start doing the 180 now. This is for you and your children.
Start letting him go. 

You can do this. You are strong.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Once you finally stood up to him, and made him see that enuff is enuff---he has backed down

Now you just have to stay strong, and remember, that this is all about you, and you taking care of yourself, and doing what is best for you

You only get one trip thru life on this planet, it needs to be the best/happiest, you can make it----if this trip is now to be made w/out your H., than so be it----there is lots of life out there ahead of you----stand tall!!!!!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

You're not crazy, your SO is lying to avoid looking at himself. It's actually incredibly selfish but adultery is incredibly selfish.

Stay strong within yourself. You know deep down what you need to do. FYI, I offered MC and it was declined and when I started divorce proceedings ex flipped out, went insane really.

I am in school FT, new career, new apartment, new life.

No it is not easy but it was the right choice. Sometimes the right choice is the hardest in the beginning and so I understand, ends up being the happiest.

Good luck and God bless on your journey. We have been there and we are walking through it.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

adter not saying a word to him since friday i broke down this morning and ripped into him like a monkey on a banana tree. Last night i was speaking to her husband via facebook and he sent me even more conversations between them both. apparently they have been miserable in their marriages and became friends thru it. 

My husband and i never had a great relationship. but i was madly inlove with him and wanted my family more than anything in the world. i suffered so much and dealt with so much to try to make it work. I was no saint. i scream alot and i am stubborn but in the end i know that what i fought about were the right things. the messege was always good the delivery sucked. but that doesnt excuse him for what he has done. He continues to blame me. he continue to try to make me feel bad for telling her husband. he threatens me constantly about telling his family that i am destroying him. 

I sent the conversations to him , his aunt and his mother. after i ripped into him this morning i felt no better but i made him feel like ****. i know he feels bad becasue he wont show his face. he is a piece of **** and i know it. but my heart hurts for the time a lost and the life my children will have. I know it is up to me to make it the best thing possible but i feel guilty for going from stay at home mom to never seeing them just to give them a good life. it is my lifelong struggle. they r so little so i amgrateful it is happening now and not later when they understand. my son is 5 and my daughter 11 months. 

It baffles me how he got caught and he still says nothing happened. im crazy blah blah blah. im evil im the devil im everything in the world that was bad. i just brush him off. but in the end i cry because the pain is too much. everytime he told me he was going to the store he was probably seeing her. everytime he left work to "drive around and destress" he was proabably fu**ing her. I hate him. I will never ever be able to look at him the same way. he is a lil man. a self destructive piece of garbage. i hate him. my heart hurts and i cant eat. i really hate him.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

I will pray every minute of the day for god to help us all heal from this including that **** and her husband. but i will never forget. I am moving on. I am going back to school and i will work a job. I will lose weight. I will be his greatest regret. I will show him what he lost. I was a good and faithful woman. I have to remeber that it isnt my fault no matter what he wants to say to me or to anyone else. I hurt and wonder how long it will take but its only been three days. god help me. thank you all for giving me advice. i need it


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Just make sure you hold to your line, and do not allow yourself to be manipulated


----------



## Tap1214 (Aug 14, 2011)

This relationship is so toxic, why are you putting up with him or have him come around the house??? He refuses take responsiblity for his actions, instead blames you and verbally attacks you. 
My God, your relationship is so dysfunctional ....Cut him loose and move on with your life. If you stay with him, you're going to feel more resentful and you will end up very bitter and angry person!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry. You are extremely fortunate in your situation to have an involved and caring mother. Some day your mother will need to lean on you. The pain is evidence of your ability to hurt, your ability to be hurt is proof of your ability to love. Your ability to love is proof that you are capable of feeling alive. That is your nature. To be alive and love. This means being hurt from time to time. It can only happen to the best of humans, this kind of hurt. Your mother's caring and nurturing is showing in your pain. 

When a horse poops, it first ate oats.  The poop can be composted. But it needs to be integrated and mulched over and aerated. Hmmmm, yes, I am suggesting individual therapy. Seeing as you have been through trauma. There are people who are experienced in guiding you through this. Take some of that time you will have that you gave to your relationship, take the energy of your anger and make it good, use it to fuel your forward resilient, even stubborn progress. Don't add to his abuse by shutting yourself off from perpetuating the good things you have to offer others, in order to avoid pain. 

Your pain is valuable to me, and perhaps to others, as you have shared it. It shows me that there are people who are capable of loving so much that they can be crushed in a disappointment of betrayal. Out of all the horrible things we hear in the world, we forget to look at the other side of the story, the fact that in order to be hurt, people need to first have the fine qualities of goodness and truth and honesty. Otherwise they wouldn't have been violated to the point of trauma. 

Please stay with your mother. Do not even talk to your H. He is gaslighting, calling you crazy like that. He is also abusing the other woman too! Forcing her to lie to you. I hope she realizes this and kicks his butt to the curb and because you are okay with your mom and secure, he loses his job because of inappropriate behavior towards his coworkers. He is slime. If you stay with him, you're signalling all these other woman that he's a good guy, and he's going to be attracting them by giving them some sob story that you're some crazy overpossessive wife and he needs their support because he can't cope. Do you REALLY want to have a marriage with a player? You're his instrument if you choose this. I had a dream where someone took away my trumpet mouthpiece. I couldn't play in the band. At the time, it was interpreted differently, that I'd lost my voice in my marriage...been fettered but allowed to keep the instrument. Now I see another interpretation, I AM the mouthpiece, how he played his music, his call to other woman, was through me, his relationship with me, how he posed me this way and that according to his needs, fed me information by other women, even perhaps had them email him certain things or do certain things or say certain things. Or attributed things to them they hadn't said in the first place, and vice versa. I think you are in the same situation. Take away his mouthpiece, let him find another one. 

I know this is a marriage board by my goodness, three times and playing another woman into a lie like that? I think we should start branding some people with a great big P on their foreheads, P for Player, P for Poser, and P for Putz (that's polish for d*ck, and I don't mean Richard). I know I shouldn't label your H, after all he is your H and you probably still have feelings for him, or at the very least something called 'relationship grief' with which I'm familiar. But relationship grief is grief over the loss of the relationship and your hopes and dreams and participation in that. It is entirely different than grief for losing a particular person in your life. Once you understand your feelings for relationship grief, you can grieve your loss of the marriage relationship and its potential, bury that and move on. If you fixate on grief for the person, which I think is misplaced in this instance, you will not be able to resolve your pain, because you're aiming at the wrong target (archery, not riflery analogy). Cupid doesn't make mistakes with his cute little arrows, and neither should you with your sentiments of love and sorrow.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

mishu143 said:


> I will pray every minute of the day for god to help us all heal from this including that **** and her husband. but i will never forget. I am moving on. I am going back to school and i will work a job. I will lose weight. I will be his greatest regret. I will show him what he lost. I was a good and faithful woman. I have to remeber that it isnt my fault no matter what he wants to say to me or to anyone else. I hurt and wonder how long it will take but its only been three days. god help me. thank you all for giving me advice. i need it


Keep up this attitude, Mishu. 

You are right to end the marriage--he is a serial cheater--you said this was the third woman that you know about that he's cheated on.

What did his family say when you exposed the affair? 

You deserve bettre. Get tested for STDs. When do you move out of the house?

Try to keep conversations with him to a bare minimum. Only discuss divorce and co-parenting issues. He's going to come at you with a lot of bullsh!t but don't feed into it. Let him rant all he wants and each time he does tell him "There is nothing left to say. You cheated with a third person and I don't want to be married to you anymore. That's it. It's over. I deserve better." And walk away.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you all for your kind words. homemaker... i completely understand what you mean. i am grieving the realtionship and the dreams i had attached to it. I am very young and wanted nothing more than a family for my children. He and i had problems for years but it didnt give him the right to cheat. i was always honest and asked for a seperation on several occasions including most recently about a month ago while he was telling this last c*nt that i was crazy. he was telling me he didnt want us to seperate. it was either we stay together or we divorce. i told him a seperation can help us work things out. but anyways he just didnt have the balls to say what he really felt. i did. I was honest. 
I was nowhere near perfect but i was honest and told him how i felt. he spent 6 years driving me insane with his jalousy and all for what? the whole time he must have been cheating. 

jellybeans thank you for your kind words. i am trying so hard to be strong but my pain is so much that i just want it gone. his family hasnt said anything to me. i think they are mad that i exposed him the way i did. i dont care. i took the advice i found on this forum. i found her husband and told. she tried to make it seem like my husband was harrassing her. my husband was furious with me and told me i was fu**ed up for doing that. i got him introuble and he might get fired because she wanted to call the cops on him. i told him that when he goes to court to fight her accusations he can supeaona his text msgs and prove she was a big fat ***** and they were screwing around with consent. 

incredible how i catch him red handed and he still blames me. f*ck him. 

he lost his family for a married c*nt with four kids who threw him under the bus to save her own ass. I asked him. was it worth it?

She still lost her husband. and her 15 year old son knows about it because her husband used him to get more eveidence from her facebook. so he must hate her and i feel terrible for him. no child should be exposed to that. 

as for my husbands family I dont think i will ever speak to them unless it has to do with my kids. When i first suspected something 6 months ago they didnt help me at all. told me i should get proof before syaing such things. i went to my priest and all. i prayed for 6 months for the truth and for a way out if it was an affair. i have no money no job no degree nothing. all i have is a highschool diploma and a soso work history because of him. (his jealousy would cause me to start feeling starnge at work and i woud quit my jobs jsut to avoid arguments with him).

I see this is a very difficult pain but one that was necessarry to snap me out of it. Our marriage was very dysfunctional and as much as i tried i couldnt do it alone. i was frustrated and angry and noone cared. it was easy to blame me for being a *****. but its a lesson i am learning. Never again will i allow a man to rule me. to make me feel like im a ***** when i am nothing close to it. 

I have to figure out who i am now that i have the freedom to do so. My son will finally have peace in his lil life. poor child has been through enough. we both are responsible for the failures in our marriage but i stayed in our marriage. i tried and atleast now i know i can leave without a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I can see that you are taking his treatment of you personally.
I really doubt he will treat anyone better.
Be assured that it was not about you, although he has tried to make it that way. I am older than you and it took me a long time to realize that abuse is always framed in that manner, blame the victim. It's effective because the abuser actually believes this himself, so he (or she) tends to be more convincing. Trust your own reality, not his.

Do not do anything to prove anything to him about yourself. That will take your authentic power away from you. Get in touch with the person you were and your hopes and dreams before he found out about them and used them against you. Reclaim your dreams from him, but don't waste your future trying to show him or give him any energy in anger that you could use towards yourself and your dreams. 

He'll get his even if you have no say in it at all. That's just the way that karma works. People bring bad things upon themselves when they open the channels. Be patient.


----------



## committedwife (Dec 12, 2011)

mishu143 said:


> I was no saint. Of course you're not. None of us are. That's still no excuse for him to have an affair. It is NOT your fault, mishu. Don't ever think that. He continues to blame me. he continue to try to make me feel bad for telling her husband. he threatens me constantly about telling his family that i am destroying him.He probably should have thought about the possibility of everyone finding out about it before he screwed around with some ho at work.
> 
> It baffles me how he got caught and he still says nothing happened.He's trying to gaslight you. I'll bet he comes crawling home in a few days with his tail between his legs, begging you to take him back.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

So today was the first time my husband came back. he was avoiding me like the plague but he wanted to see the kids. He tried to get me to agree to dropping them off at his aunts house and i told him no. He needed to come here and pick them up here and drop them off here. He was reluctant but i didnt budge. While getting the children ready i also got ready. I dressed up. put on lotion, perfume and make up. I opened the door and his aunt was there. He was walking around the car looking for the carseats. lol. he was avoiding me. 

He looked super mad at me. like if i did something wrong. I dont get it. no remorse at all. Hes just mad tha the got caught correct? Well his aunt told me i looked beautiful and i said thank you. He didnt even bat an eyelash at me. he kept his head down and his face away from mine. Im so glad i got dressed up. Such a simple thing makes such a bg difference. He cant control me anymore. before he would have told me why r you getting all dressed up? like if i was going to the store to do what he had been doing all along. What a piece of sh*t. 

In the meantime his lil ***** is on facebook crying over her husband groveling and telling him she loves him dearly. dedicating song after song after song tohim. I wish this idiot would do the same so that i could feel pleasure out of telling him to kiss my ass but he doesnt. Hes trying to make me feel bad for embarrassing him. yet noone puts him in his place and tells him he made this mess himself. 

ofcourse im sure his family is mad that i told the world my husband was a who** instead of telling him he was wrong for what he did. whatever i dont need them.

at times though i still ask myself "my god did this really happen. did i really catch him" i cant believe it. im still in shock. is this normal? its feels so fake. it feels like its all in my head. like a movie playing over and over again.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

No it is not in your head! You are not crazy and things will get better they really will. Keep your head up.


----------



## KittyKat (May 11, 2008)

And continue reading posts on this site. Sorry for what you are going through. It's horrible but like so many other stories here. Which is why I say stay on these boards and try, try to take the advice.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Why doesnt he care? why is he so mean? why is he mad? why is he still trying to make it look innocent? 

Im so mad. I feel so disrespected. Im not good enough to apologize too. I gave him two wonderful children. I loved him. i still love him. And even though i made my choice I still want to see him suffering. I want to see his pain. I want him to show me how he let his family slip away for a *****. 

Why cant he just admit that hes a flirt a womanizer a cheater. give me that much dignity. 

Hes mad. Like if i did him wrong. Why?

Please explain


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

i feel like sh**. i cry and cry and cry. now the tramp is telling her husband that nothing ever happened they never saw eachother and she has proff that he cheated on me before and she will send it to me. im so ****ing mad. i dont believe her about their relationship but i knew he had dont it before. 

i feel horrid. i feel sick. 

oh good ppl pleas ehelp me


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

People do that stuff because they're mean.
There are nice people who will be nice to you.
Spend more time with them and be nice to yourself too.
Never mind about the mean people. Don't you go groveling to him hoping he will throw you some sugar that you'll be happy to lick off the ground. You are worth more than that, and you know it. Look at your kids and your beautiful self and your relationship with your mother and be proud of who you are and what you have. Your family that you do have is worth a lot, and he has shown that he is not qualified to belong. Feel free to ostracize him, and allow your children to have their own relationship with their father, so that they can learn to see him for the kind of person he really is, without any kind of influence, including yours. That way, when they decide he's a real sh*t, you'll know it's because they truly agree with you having reached the exact same conclusion as you, on their own and from their own experience. It really is possible, for a guy to be a decent father in some respects, and an absolutely horrible husband. Trust me, when I was much younger, I was involved with someone like that, and he wasn't my husband, and no he wasn't married, and yes, I ended the relationship. But not because it was a bad one. He was dishonest to the mother of his children, but not to me and very nice to his kids (he had like, 19 of them - impressive when they all showed up one summer!!! I couldn't believe he knew all their names and what women they belonged to and all the details of their lives...and their half-siblings and step-siblings who came with them!!!!!). I did not have any kids with him, having seen all those kids I was on the alert LOL. Anyway, don't write him off entirely as a dad.  He might still have merit in that way, so if the kids enjoy being with him, try to be okay with that and happy that he is involved. They might know what he did isn't right, but if it doesn't involve them they can adjust to the new situation well enough.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

yes in the dad respect i will never ever ever stop him from being around his kids. They are his. and ive told him over and over again he is welcome to them as he pleases. I love my children more than anything in the world and had a great example from my mother in how to behave about their dad. 

She never said a bad word about him yet the few times we were with him he always felt the need to tell us how he supported us somehow. I hated him because i knew it was BS. I saw through it. thats the only thing that stressed me out in the beggining of all this. i worried about how he would talk about me to them if he even did. I wont say a bad word to them about him ever. it is not my intention to ever turn my kids against their dad or to use them for my benefit ever. 

I loved him and still do and respect him as their dad. but im so hurt by all this. sometimes i find myself hurting so much i have to walk away from them and pray for dtrength. and hes so rude when he comes to pick them up. he even brings his aunt as a chaperone.


----------



## Tap1214 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mish, I know you're hurting like crazy and I pray that you will have the strength to move on with your life. Don't dwell on what your H is doing / or not doing. All the hatred you feel towards your H is going to eat you alive and in the end, it's YOU who will end up suffering. Instead, focus on all the blessing you have in your life, your kids and your wonderful Mom who stands by you no matter what!


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanx Tap. i know. but it is so much easier said than done. Its not even true hate i feel for him. I still love him. Im just hurt and in pain. i want to know why. im at that stage where i wish i could be in his brain and see all his stupid thoughts. figure him out. I guess thats whats bugging me. 

Notknowing what hes up to etc. what hes thinking. why he doesnt care. etc.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He does care. that's why he masking it with avoiding you.

People who are indifferent are usually pretty chill and mellow. He cares a LOT....but he doesn't want to show it. Especially not to you.

When Hubs moved out...a few times he was a TOTAL BUTT when he'd come around. When he moved home, we talked about things and I discovered that those times when he was distant and acting like he didn't give a shet were the times he cared the most. 

Not to give false hope...but....that's my experience with it.


----------



## Tap1214 (Aug 14, 2011)

In this case, by reading your complete thread ...I think your H is being a jerk, selfish man who's only thinking of himself.
And please know that YOU can't change him or force him to show you love, only he has to want to, and show it, by his ACTIONS!!
Hang in there and I will be praying for you ...


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you. I will need all the prayers we can get. My son is starting to miss his dad. I feel so lonely. I am continuing with my plans though. 

Im moving very soon to my own place. and hopefully i will be able to do what i need to do for my children. My husbands AP says that he has cheated on me before and that she will show me the texts but at this point for what? to kill my sould even more. I just ignored her and kept on with my day. He hasnt contacted me at all except to talk about the kids and only via text. whatever, im not going to let anyone make me out to be a fool again. i cant trust him and prolly never will again. Im going to sign up for legal aid on tues. lets see how that goes.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

well its been about two weeks since d-day and i feel better. I went to legal aide yesterday and applied for divorce and will see attorney in march...

After two days of non stop hounding by my husband now hes trying to play the nice guy card. Let me explain. 

On Moday my son and i went to visit a girlfriend of mine that i havent seen in five years. He went back to his dad and told him what he did but for whatever reason he lied and said some negative things. he said that one of the boys was 10 (true) and was saying bad words (not true) and didnt have a mommy(not true). so my husband used this as fuel to flip out and try to interrogate me about what im doing on my time off from him. I put him in his place and told him he chose this for himself. I am now free to do as a i please and my son was not around anyone cursing or who didnt have amom. The boys mom wasnt there. my friend was watching him for a few minutes. He kept on yapping so i hung up on him and didnt answer his calls anymore. Then yesterday his lover called him complaining that i was still speaking to her husband. also not true. we havent spoken since the 12th of january. I also stopped my husband and told him it isnt his concern who i speak to. If she doesnt like it then tough **** she needs to tell her husband to stop talking to me. He is an adult and i am no longer going to explain myself. Not to mention that his lover has been emailing me nonstop and so has her 15 year old son. I sent the copies of his emails to her and her husband and this goes to show what kind of a mom she is. She defends it. lol. I told her in a final email that she needs to leave me alone i dont want to hear her explainations and that she needs to tell her son to back off with the threats because he is going to get himself into trouble. 

Well my husband kept on arguing with me and if inally hung up on him and didnt pick up anymore. He called my mom to complain and told her i needed to be institutionalized etc. My mom called me yelling and asking me if it was true that i was talking to her husband. I said not since the 12 and even if i did so what. HE going crazy because he doesnt like it. she finally spoke to my husband again and told him not to call her again. he kept calling me insanely and i just kept ignoring. 

Finally today he was all calm and collected and trying to poke at me again. using my kids. 

What is this? Is this a pttern in the cheaters behavior? BTW he doesnt know im filing for divorce yet.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

mishu143 said:


> well its been about two weeks since d-day and i feel better. I went to legal aide yesterday and applied for divorce and will see attorney in march...
> 
> After two days of non stop hounding by my husband now hes trying to play the nice guy card. Let me explain.
> 
> ...


When u hung up the phone and ignored him he didn't have control- then u did it again so he saw where u were not gonna keep trying to explain or defend - u just hung up and ignored- that left him no choice but to come at u nice cuz he see u aint fallin for the OKE- DOKE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

i guess your right. urrgh how irritating. now he wont give me any money. and everything i need i need to ask him. He only buys the things i need for the kids and nothing else. 

he says he doesnt have to support me. i stopped fighting him because i figure a court will make him pay. 

im a stay at home mom for the last year and a spotty work history before that. he does have to support me right?


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

oh yes, and the more you stayed home, the more and longer he has to give. And I am sure it will be alimony and child support. Also keep a tally of expenses for the court.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well i was home for 13 months with our fist son. started working for about a year, lost my job due to medical ER. then started working again in july 2009 until oct 2009. then again in feb 2010 until i gave birth to my second daughter in feb 11. been home ever since. will they honor the alimony request? and punish him for being such a scumbag


----------

